# Tweeks( RnR's Manny)



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For all you out there that wanted pics of him here you go. A update is that he is doing fine in the little ass 40 gallon I got but will get a bigger one later on this week. He has settled in nicely showing a little spunk this morning when I flipped on the light. He hasn't eaten yet and I haven't tried and won't for at least a couple of days. I threw in a little incher Jewel Cichlid and he's still survivor. All in all he is an awesome purchase and can't be more pleased with the coloring and look of these bad boys in the real. I will make a video once he is a little more active.
View attachment 181262

View attachment 181261

View attachment 181259


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome manny. How big is it? Definitely some nice colors on him


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Around four to five inches I have not had a ton of time today as it is water change day, and return my son to the douche day, and plus I forgot to buy water conditioner and nutrient supplement for my plants, so I had to haul ass to get everything accomplished. Maybe later tonight though we shall see.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice, mannies are sick looking


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

looks just like mine, very nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great to hear hes doing well. and hes looking nice and healthy
i still think baby manny's are a little ugly lol. but i still love them to bits
really really wanna get me own.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gratz on owning an awesome fish







 , good luck with the little bastard RnR. Im sure he wil grow to be a killer.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well I'm only here to bust your balls on that gravel man--

That has to go.....









Oh yeah nice manny too.....One I have not owned yet....


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Your new manny is as colorful as your gravel! She's a beauty!!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

love it RNR! manny's are so cute!

who'd you get it from? Aquascape or Shark Aquarium?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Can i have ??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx guys!!
I got it from T-man from the classifieds and a record time sale for canadian ones I might add(I posted to buy 5 minutes after thread creation). It is pretty good chance if anyone on this site posts a P that is close to me and money permiting I WILL buy it. Yeah I know the gravel is gay but getting a new tank soon just waiting on a couple checks to clear from invoices. He is doing even better now and moving around the tank and giving chase to that poor little incher. He has not ate him yet but nipped his fins and is letting him now who is BOSS. Great fish mannies are and suggest them to anyone. I have yet to see the stress factor or there ability to handle it any less than my others.



Death in # said:


> Can i have ??


HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

you finally got one! looks great bro.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx fett any plans on getting another??


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice Manny! Congrats on the purchase. 
Keep us updated on that bad boy!

oh yeah...I agree, ditch the gravel :laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ANYBODY ELSE WANNA BUG CAUSE MY GRAVEL IS


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i like it! goes well with the ******* assasin style


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

No, but that gravel is only fitting since you are


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

jharrison said:


> No, but that gravel is only fitting since you are










oh ya and


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i got you. it looks like you wanted gravel similar color to the manny. still kinda ghey though.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No it's cause it was all I had and have no choice in the matter that's why I have that color of gravel.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I see you jumped aboard the manny train also. Very nice looking lil guy you got too!!! nice gravel also lol.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Chooo Choooooooooooooo 
I am starting to think you are all jealous of my gravel!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ANYBODY ELSE WANNA BUG CAUSE MY GRAVEL IS


Actually did I fail to mention that gravel needs to go man-

It is pretty gay (and yeah-I just can't stop giving ya crap until that gets changed :rasp: )

I went through the same BS as well :nod:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

So you pass the hurtfull and self esteem damaging comments on to me. Why don't we stop the circle of hate and discrimination of the world HERE AND NOW. Why not compliment me on lame and totaly







ass gravel huh?? why not say hey RnR I love your gravel Sooooooo much that I too am going to get some bright YELLOw and fruity Orange gravel for my tank, even though it is as flamboyant as the village people. Hey RnR where can I buy lemony yellow gravel and halloween bright as the sun burn my eyes orange gravel cause I TOO WANT TO MAKE A STATEMENT OF MY GRAVEL IS AS BRIGHT AS MEEEEEE!!!!! You hurt my feelings so I'm taking my gravel and going home


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

He looks good man, I love his colors.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mannys are an awesome fish you gotta keep one at least once if your serious about piranha..looks like you got a nice one bro congrats!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks blb and Trigga yeah your right they rip and he's doing really good right now


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i like ur gravel...makes tweeks colors pop IMO lol.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i threw up something similar to that gravel last week after taco and tequila night


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

philbert said:


> i threw up something similar to that gravel last week after taco and tequila night


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet lookin Manny RNR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx Feefa


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice looking fish.









Although I think your place is still looking kinda bare... You need MORE fish and MORE tanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

OMG ur gravel is


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

WillieWonka1 said:


> OMG ur gravel is


Yeah I know I know


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> OMG ur gravel is


Yeah I know I know








[/quote]
LOL


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Some of the best P shots I have taken IMO
View attachment 183577

View attachment 183578

View attachment 183579


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

coming along nicely
nice colors


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

db04ph said:


> coming along nicely
> nice colors


Thank you and yeah he's meaner than hell now too, he is like a little wrecking ball and has really taken over his tank not letting anyone even walk in front of it without some action.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> coming along nicely
> nice colors


Thank you and yeah he's meaner than hell now too, he is like a little wrecking ball and has really taken over his tank not letting anyone even walk in front of it without some action.
[/quote]

Awesome Manny RNR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you roccov!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looking good bro. i kinda miss the old gravel though


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looking very nice RNR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sure you do Buck








Thanks w8


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

MMmmm fingers LOL

lil dark, but awsome vid and manny rnr


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Tweeks...lol. I like that. 
Nice fish dude.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah is a little dark but he don't like the light at all. 
Thanks Tango he got the name cause he looks all tweaked out cause of his huge ass pupils. When I first got him a friend came over and said he looked all tweaked so the name stuck!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my god thats an awesome manny, in every way!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet looking manny RnR

great video


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cool video, looks like a mean bastard









Finger chasing serra's FTW!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah he's pretty cool litte guy thats for sure, Thanks everyone for the comments really appreciated!!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Yeah he's pretty cool litte guy thats for sure, Thanks everyone for the comments really appreciated!!


Do you put your hands in his tank to clean etc...?

What do you guys do with fish that are finger chasers. My reds are skittish as crap so I never have an issue doing routine maintenance. They run and hide. I'd be afraid sticking my hand in there with that little guy!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> Yeah he's pretty cool litte guy thats for sure, Thanks everyone for the comments really appreciated!!


Do you put your hands in his tank to clean etc...?

What do you guys do with fish that are finger chasers. My reds are skittish as crap so I never have an issue doing routine maintenance. They run and hide. I'd be afraid sticking my hand in there with that little guy!
[/quote]

Nah I'm not afraid but don't equate that with not having respect for that fish and what he can do. If it's just a quick grab or replacement of something I get it done quickly but focused on what I have to do and keep a eye out for the fish. If it is something that is going to take a bit I get a spotter that watches the fish while I solely concentrate on the task at hand so is not to be in there any longer than I have to. I feel it all boils down to respect if you have that for your fish then you will be cautious but get done whats needed to be done. If you don't then you will be a f*cking fool and eventually get gnarled and trust me I have no plans on that anytime soon. On a update note pick your spotters carefully as a couple I have had were complete f*cking morons and never said sh*t while in the meantime my B/m elong was about a ft away from my arm and I noticed and got it outta there. I asked WTF and heard the reply"Well he didn't look like he was mad". Needless to say that guy doesn't spot for me anymore.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

A very nice mannie


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Yeah he's pretty cool litte guy thats for sure, Thanks everyone for the comments really appreciated!!


Do you put your hands in his tank to clean etc...?

What do you guys do with fish that are finger chasers. My reds are skittish as crap so I never have an issue doing routine maintenance. They run and hide. I'd be afraid sticking my hand in there with that little guy!
[/quote]

Nah I'm not afraid but don't equate that with not having respect for that fish and what he can do. If it's just a quick grab or replacement of something I get it done quickly but focused on what I have to do and keep a eye out for the fish. If it is something that is going to take a bit I get a spotter that watches the fish while I solely concentrate on the task at hand so is not to be in there any longer than I have to. I feel it all boils down to respect if you have that for your fish then you will be cautious but get done whats needed to be done. If you don't then you will be a f*cking fool and eventually get gnarled and trust me I have no plans on that anytime soon. On a update note pick your spotters carefully as a couple I have had were complete f*cking morons and never said sh*t while in the meantime my B/m elong was about a ft away from my arm and I noticed and got it outta there. I asked WTF and heard the reply"Well he didn't look like he was mad". Needless to say that guy doesn't spot for me anymore.
[/quote]

I laughed @ "Well he didn't look like he was mad." When you put your arm in there does he hide or just sit there anticipating a strike


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet mannie. I gotta say my favorite type of piranha. Some day I'll keep one but Im enjoying my rhom and pygos for now. OH yeah good choice on the substrate. Those first images made me notious.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tweaks he kinda eyes me up a little and paces in that corner you see in the video
Happy hides but then gets real brave or teritorial depends on how you look at it
Thanks Zulu and Ibanez I love the guy and he is slowly becoming my favorite fish for sure. Or at least just as much as Happy!!
Why don't you like my old







ass gravel Ibanez I thought it was wonderful..........................................as I threw it in the garbage!!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

nice manny dude. Have you put up any pics of my old tern i sold you?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

starbury said:


> nice manny dude. Have you put up any pics of my old tern i sold you?


In AQHU I have and he made it into OPEFE photo Gallery he's in the Pygo Natt Section 2A but will create a thread for my Pygos within a couple days.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice manny


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A bunch more to come I just wanted to get some snaps in before I moved him!!

View attachment 191201

View attachment 191200

View attachment 191202


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow your manny is growing F'in nicely, an absolute beauty.







You still have that fruity gravel in there?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No No I don't Ja'eh Thanks for asking


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great lookin' manny.

They always trip me out with the size of their eyes.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking manny rnr


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> No No I don't Ja'eh Thanks for asking


Good to hear, have you noticed his aggression has increased since removing that gravel?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ja said:


> No No I don't Ja'eh Thanks for asking


Good to hear, have you noticed his aggression has increased since removing that gravel?
[/quote]


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes Ja'eh Yes his aggression rose but he was only in the tank for a week or two then moved out. So after the transfer I figured he was laid back for a bit and then moved again. Once he got settled the aggression level rose rather quickly


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Great looking Manny, very nice color on him.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ANDONI said:


> Great looking Manny, very nice color on him.


Thanks I am going to get him a nice habitat this round as I am going to plant his new tank like mad. It should be intresting anyway. I would sure like to keep him so he gets monsterous in size. I feel there the most appeasing to the eye and the make up of that fish is very amazing. I had my hands full before with tanks but now I can focus just on him and the structure of his growth and tank setup. 
Thanks Much ANDONI I glad you like him. Hopefully I can get another inch on him by years end.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Great looking Manny, very nice color on him.


Thanks I am going to get him a nice habitat this round as I am going to plant his new tank like mad. It should be intresting anyway. I would sure like to keep him so he gets monsterous in size. I feel there the most appeasing to the eye and the make up of that fish is very amazing. I had my hands full before with tanks but now I can focus just on him and the structure of his growth and tank setup. 
Thanks Much ANDONI I glad you like him. Hopefully I can get another inch on him by years end.
[/quote]

That's great, just keep us updated as much as you can with the progress. That's my problem also to many fish.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Coming along nicely RR.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

amazingly beautiful fish, i love the shine on him. ( MANNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSS)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice manny ,
I'm not feeling the love for mine.
I miss my big diamonds and planted tanks.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice lookin' manny rnr!!








How long have you had him?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Lookin good.
I was thinking about getting a Manny a while back.
I always thought Mannys were goofy lookin with those huge eyes...they just do not look intimidating in any fashion...your video would disprove that for sure!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bumpty bump bump


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Luv the manny RNR









Finger chaser for real...that vid made me want one


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah thanks cuz. He's the most aggressive fish I have seen in person. Meaner than the cobra snakeheads my buddy had even. I would never get rid of him and hopefully have him get huge is the plan.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nice lookin' manny rnr!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost a year now!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sexy looking Manny RNR, I just viewed the video on Page 3.

BTW your voice doesnt match your personality, you have such a deep manly rapist type voice.

I Lol'ed though when you were like "Tweeks dont be like that".


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ANYBODY ELSE WANNA BUG CAUSE MY GRAVEL IS


I hope you change your gravel to something a little more manly. Keep the rainbows out of the poor P's tank.. But i still find you interesting.

The manny is sweet.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

So what you calling me a weak bitch *** Danny?? Well your right









Thanks for checking him out guys I will make another video of him as I feel you all could see his growth pretty easy from then. He's a great fish and as long as your prepared for one a Manny makes a great Serra and overall piranha to own IMO!!



buzzz said:


> ANYBODY ELSE WANNA BUG CAUSE MY GRAVEL IS


I hope you change your gravel to something a little more manly. Keep the rainbows out of the poor P's tank.. But i still find you interesting.

The manny is sweet.
[/quote]

Thanks a bunch buzz


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Manny is looking good man,
What's he like?
I'm a bit frustrated with the actions of mine, hope he starts using the 180..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Depends on the day and what's happening. I purposely fucked with his comfort zones by direction of powerheads and filter outtakes. So no where to go really when both powerheads are on. My korallia 4 is on a timer and placed near the bottom. He is finicky when you rush close to the tank but otherwise he is how the video shows. He's a lot more vibrant in color and thicker in front half. My only surprise is a five inch pleco has managed to co-exsist with him for about a year now. But he moves from driftwood piece to driftwood piece with the odd ten laps sprinted from one end to another lenthwise and then back to a comfort zone area. It however took a good six months for him to open up to his tank and it's placed in a very low traffic zone.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Can we get a new vid


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome Manny, RNR!!...







Your's seems to have quite the personality also!...Great looking setup, too!...







..Definitely keep us posted on how things progress!...Congrats, bro!..You are not too bad for a stinkin' cowgirls fan!..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Great fish you've got there !!! 
I'm currently looking for one.. and i hope to find one that looks as good as yours !!

Keep it up !!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Omg I just Loled. I decided to peak at the first page and see why everyone was giving him sh*t, and BAM the gravel. LMAO, RNR what were you thinking man.


----------

